# Throttle out when in doubt



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

learn to ride the sled before taking your bros out for a back country adventure of sled access shredding.

in this here clip the rider could have avoided the slam by counter steering, lots of throttle and pulling away from the trench
YouTube - Extreme Snowmobile Crash

this is the guy i wont let give me rides up the hill.. still! :cheeky4:


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

i never read the pop ups. I was like wow what a tard. Then i was thinking y would even a tard do that so hit play again and read the pop up. Yep im the tard


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

mikemounlio said:


> i never read the pop ups. I was like wow what a tard. Then i was thinking y would even a tard do that so hit play again and read the pop up. Yep im the tard



popups? what are those?


far as tard goes, that little wall/lip could be a fun little sled jib ifn's throttled right.. not to get onto the sled talk tho, we were out snowboarding that day.. i just didn't let this guy give me rides up the hill after i saw that.. haha


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

ok i clicked onto another video after the link on misstake. I saw a video of a man jumping a sled. The real linked video looks fun. Well it could be fun 


My bad


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Hard turn to the right, lots of throttle, and jumping on the right board, and the roll would have been avoided.
I used to ride stuff that was worse that that on a '79 Polaris. As in, if you roll it side hilling, you WILL be rolling into briers and thorns.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

epic video is epic


----------



## Paranormal (Nov 14, 2010)

lol when i was about 12 or so me and my dad were riding this huge steep hill in the black hills. and i had a similar situation except the sled rolled like 3 times and it just missed crushing me by like half a foot as i fell off. i just didnt have the strength or know how to ride the steeps right with throttle. 

oh well learning exp. love sledding though and even at 12 i could have got over this hill in this video.. the hill i got bundled on was something serious!


----------

